# Lyft shuts off abusive pax app, then friend orders for her



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I got cursed out, and called ugly white names, then door gets slammed twice while on phone with 911. She dropped her keys in my car, with her name badge.

911 wasted my time with wanting to know everything, dammit!

So, I called Lyft. They shut her app down, then her friend starts ordering for her.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Keys and badge?????? What keys and badge.!!!! I love Karma sometimes.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SatMan said:


> Keys and badge?????? What keys and badge.!!!! I love Karma sometimes.


She was so peed off, that she left them in my car. I gave 911 her fullname and job location, before pax grabbed them from me.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> She was so peed off, that she left them in my car. I gave 911 her fullname and job location, before pax grabbed them from me.


You need more practice grasshopper....LOL


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

911 wasted your time, more like you wasted theirs


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SatMan said:


> You need more practice grasshopper....LOL


Whatever, next time I will just cancel and move on. Makes no sense trying to reason with ghetto trash!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I had to have a rider call 911 about a fake Lyft driver trying to get her in his car, and they treated her like s**t, asking a bunch of repetitive questions, not listening to her answers then mocking her if she was unsure of an answer. I almost got on her phone, I was getting hot.

Something’s wrong with them, maybe they’re as underpaid as we are


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I think our police have bigger fish to fry.......


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Something's wrong with them, maybe they're as underpaid as we are


You may be right. I had a former student who worked 911 and hated it. He said people called with questions like how many eggs to use in a recipe. He could not wait to move on.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Bus Bozo said:


> I think our police have bigger fish to fry.......


FISH FRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lawdy Lawdy I be luvs me sum lyft!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> maybe they're as underpaid as we are


Impossible


----------



## KaliDriver (Aug 29, 2018)

911 does tend to ask lots of repetitive, irrelevant questions.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I seen another ping request, by her friend's account yesterday morning! Don't know if to accept, cancel, then report it, because I fear serious false report why I cancelled, that would lead to deactivation.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I seen another ping request, by her friend's account yesterday morning! Don't know if to accept, cancel, then report it, because I fear serious false report why I cancelled, that would lead to deactivation.


Get a dash cam!!!!!


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I seen another ping request, by her friend's account yesterday morning! Don't know if to accept, cancel, then report it, because I fear serious false report why I cancelled, that would lead to deactivation.


Stop stalking her... Drive away and a closer car will get the ping...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SatMan said:


> Get a dash cam!!!!!


I HAVE ONE!!!!


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I HAVE ONE!!!!


Then what r u worried about. If a friend orders a ride for her, you do not have to take her. If her name isn't the riders name then cancel. Roll down the window enough so that the dashcam can pick up the verbal abuse you are about to get. Mention her name and why you will not pick her up. Then leave and call lyft and playback the recording to them. Maybe her friend's account will get shut down too. And don't forget to ask for cancelation fee. Or, just don't accept the pings from that place. I hope you saved that first video of her.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SatMan said:


> Then what r u worried about. If a friend orders a ride for her, you do not have to take her. If her name isn't the riders name then cancel. Roll down the window enough so that the dashcam can pick up the verbal abuse you are about to get. Mention her name and why you will not pick her up. Then leave and call lyft and playback the recording to them. Maybe her friend's account will get shut down too. And don't forget to ask for cancelation fee. Or, just don't accept the pings from that place. I hope you saved that first video of her.


Lyft just told me the accept / cancel, then report the rider; and they will unpair our accounts. Lyft also said, that she is allowed to have other accounts order trips for her!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> 911 wasted your time, more like you wasted theirs


Yeah no shit. Why would you call 911 over that?


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Bus Bozo said:


> I think our police have bigger fish to fry.......


They do. They're too busy murdering unarmed citizens.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Lyft just told me the accept / cancel, then report the rider; and they will unpair our accounts. Lyft also said, that she is allowed to have other accounts order trips for her!


Of course others can order rides for her. How many times have you picked someone up who was not the actual account holder? Countless for me. I think you should move on, IMHO.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I got cursed out, and called ugly white names, then door gets slammed twice while on phone with 911. She dropped her keys in my car, with her name badge.
> 
> 911 wasted my time with wanting to know everything, dammit!
> 
> So, I called Lyft. They shut her app down, then her friend starts ordering for her.


Ugly white names - could you tell all the ugly white names that was hurled at you.... for entertainment purposes


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> They do. They're too busy murdering unarmed citizens.


I hope the next time you need a cop, they don't come...


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

exSuperShuttle said:


> I hope the next time you need a cop, they don't come...


Funny story (to somebody prolly) a local guy committed suicide in front of a cop. The cop shot at the dead body 3 times after he hit the ground. Missed twice! http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/3897256...inflected-wound-not-shot-fired-by-cpd-officer


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

possibledriver said:


> They do. They're too busy murdering unarmed citizens.


This GUY! ☝
Got to be the socialist


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

You say that like it's a bad thing .


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing .


Be careful what you wish for... Move to Venezuela and give that a try first...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Whatever, next time I will just cancel and move on. Makes no sense trying to reason with ghetto trash!


Beverly Hills trash is even worse. Be thankful for what you got.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Be careful what you wish for... Move to Venezuela and give that a try first...


Not that the US had anything to do with it's destabilization.
https://www.telesurtv.net/english/n...elan-Right-Wing-Since-2009-20170517-0018.html.

https://nacla.org/news/2018/05/18/united-states’-hand-undermining-democracy-venezuela

A textbook case of the US interfering in Central and South America like we've been soing for well over a century. It's no longer just bananas. Now we want their oil for nothing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Lyft also said, that she is allowed to have other accounts order trips for her!


Then what's the point of banning her?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

New2This said:


> Then what's the point of banning her?


I gave one of her co-workers a ride this morning. She told me Paxhole only worked there for a month, and fixing to get fired for acting out, and showing her butt. She's got issues!


----------

